# Schriftart ändern - geht das?



## koifischfan (27. Feb. 2010)

Bis gestern habe ich in Old-Style gelesen. Ich weiß jetzt auch warum.
Der neue liest sich viel schlechter. Die Zeichen sind enger/schlanker. Der Lesefluß stockt am Zeilenende, man muß den Anfang der nächsten Zeile suchen.

Ich habe einen knappen Meter bis zum Monitor. Bisher keinerlei Probleme beim Lesen. Aber bei hobby-gartenteich muß ich dichter ran. 

Ich wollte mal schauen, welche Schriften in anderen Foren benutzt werden, habe aber zu dieser Stunde keine Lust mehr, Quelltexte zu durchforsten.


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*

Moin und hallo,

welche Bildschirmauflösung benutzt du? Welche Textbereiche genau sind gemeint? Welche Schriftgröße ist in Windows eingestellt? Bildschirmfoto wäre praktisch....

Ich sitz etwa 60cm vor nem 18" bei 1280x1024 und 100% Schriftgröße in Windows, bin mitte 30 und hab bisher keine Probleme  - um also was zu ändern müsste ich es nachvollziehen können, daher die vielen Fragen oben.


----------



## koifischfan (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*

Monitor ist ein 20", Auflösung 1440x900, Schriftgröße 'normal'. Spielt aber keine Rolle, für das Forum steht doch alles in den Stylesheets. Gemeint ist immer der eigentliche Beitrag des Users.

Ich hänge mal drei Fotos anderer Foren an. Im Ersten (opera-info.de) werden eingebettete Stylesheets verwendet. Davon der Code:

```
.normalfont {
 font-size: 12px;
 font-family: verdana, tahoma, sans-serif, helvetica, arial;
```

Dabei habe ich festgestellt, daß dein Zeilenabstand, in Bezug der Lesbarkeit, zu klein ist. Treffen die Buchstaben 'i', 'f'', 't' , 'L'in Folge aufeinander, ist mußt du schon zweimal hinsehen.


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*

Hallo,

kann es sein das du den "Zeichenabstand" meinst und nicht den Zeilenabstand? 

Abgesehen davon, die Bildschirmgröße/-auflösung sowie Schriftgröße in Win haben sehr großen Einfluss auf die Lesbarkeit! Ich streite ja nicht ab, das andere Seiten andere Schriftgrößen/-sätze verwenden, aber 10px mit 6px Zeilenabstand ist ne Standartgröße im Internet - dein Bild 3 hat sogar nur 9px Schriftgröße und 5px Zeilenabstand ... 

Wir nutzen natürlich auch css:


> 10px Schriftgröße
> und Tahoma, Arial, Geneva, Helvetica, sans-serif



12px sind bei uns zB. Tabellenüberschriften.

Vorerst kann ich dir leider nur zu 1x "Strg +" raten, da ichs eh nie allen Recht machen kann und sich bisher auch noch keiner weiter dazu gemeldet hat. Sorry. 

Gibts denn noch mehr , die damit ernsthaft ihre Probleme haben? Und wenn ja, dann:
- Welche Bildschirmauflösung?
- Welche Bildschirmgröße?
- Welche Schriftgröße bei Windows eingestellt?


----------



## Christine (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*

Moin,

also ich hab auch eine Auflösung von 1440 x 900 bei einem 19" wide - wenn ich da 1 m weg sitze, sehe ich gar nichts mehr - egal welches Programm. Mein normaler Arbeitsabstand ist ca. 60 cm und da habe ich zumindest hier in diesem Forum keine Probleme. Obwohl ich Brillenträger bin und immer noch mit der Gleitsicht kämpfe.


----------



## koifischfan (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*

Ich habe mir die Screenshots auf Pixelebene angesehen. Eine senkrechte Linie, z.B. 'L' ist bei dir zwei 2 Pixel breit. In meinem ersten Bild sind es 3 Pixel.

Dadurch erscheinen die Zeichen wohl enger; das habe ich im Startposting schon erwähnt. Mit einem größeren Zei*l*enabstand beim aktuellen Zei*ch*enabstand steigt vermutlich auch die Lesbarkeit.

Meine Augen sind ganz gut in Schuß, aber diese Veränderung fiel eben sofort auf.
Wie empfindet ihr die Lesbarkeit auf meinen beigefügten Screenshots?

@blumenelse
Liest du noch in anderen Foren? Würdest du sagen, daß sie sich besser/schlechter/anders lesen? :?



> sehe ich gar nichts mehr - egal welches Programm.


Darum geht es mir garnicht. Ich vergleiche meine acht ständig besuchten Foren. Und dabei fällt seit der Umstellung hier, negativ auf.


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*

Also ich glaub ich brauch ne Brille, in deinem 1. Bild:

 

ist die Linie eines "L" 1pixel breit, der Buchstabe ist nur 9px hoch, Zeilenabstand ist 5px und Zeichenabstand nur 1-2px.



Bei uns zum vergleich:
 

Sorry, ich begreif es bisher nicht so recht, was da so sein soll wie du es beschreibst - geschweige denn was besser sein soll.  

Der einzige Unterschied wird die Farbe sein bei uns #333333 
und dort eben so #000000

Vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch wer, der mich erleuchten kann ... 

EDIT: Hast du es mal mit "Strg +" probiert? Ein vernünftiger browser würde sich das für die aktuelle Domain merken und gut ist. Vielleicht reicht das ja schon.


----------



## koifischfan (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*

Sagt dir Antialias etwas?

Nochmal meine Frage: Wie empfindet ihr die Lesbarkeit auf meinen beigefügten Screenshots?
Wenn ihr nichts erkennt, lassen wir alles beim Alten.


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*

Sicher - aber das macht aus nem 1px Strich auch nur nen 1px Strich mit nem blassen li/re daneben (siehe L mit rotem Kasten). 
Schärfer werden Schriften dadurch auch nicht wirklich - geglättet ja, schärfer nein. 

Die Buchstaben bei uns sind etwas schlanker (nicht die Strichstärke, sondern die Zeichenbreite), als der von dir gezeigte Schriftsatz. Ich denke das das plus die andere Schriftfarbe den Unterschied ausmachen könnten.

Ich frag ein leztes mal danach: "Strg +" probiert? Ich kann nicht wegen einem User gleich losrennen und den Style ändern, da würde ich ja nie fertig werden...


----------



## Digicat (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*

Servus Koifischfan (Puhhh, was für ein langer Nick )

Also ich habe bis vor kurzem am NB mit 13" Display geschrieben ... in 1280 x *** Auflösung
Jetzt habe ich ein 24" Display ... in 1920 x 1080 Auflösung ...

Der einzige Unterschied ... jetzt sitze ich 1m weg, vorher war ich halt näher drann ...

Aber lesbar war es gleich gut, ob im Old-Style oder im jetzt aktuellen Style ....

Kann deine "Pixeligen" Aussagen jetzt nicht ganz nachvollziehen 

Und ja, ich habe eine Lesebrille ...


----------



## lollo (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*

Hallo,

also ich kann alles lesen, und habe keine Probleme, nur wenn ich die Augen zu mache sehe ich nichts, egal wie weit weg vom Bildschirm.  :smoki

Aber hier kann man sein Lesen ja mal testen.

Was das Hirn alles kann! *Einfach drauflos lesen, auch wenns komisch ausschaut!

Afugrnud enier Sduite an enier Elingshcen Unvirestiät ist es eagl, in wlehcer Rienhnelfoge die Bcuhtsbaen in eniem Wrot sethen, das enizg wcihitge dbaei ist, dsas der estre und lzete Bcuhtsbae am rcihgiten Paltz snid. Der Rset knan ttolaer Bölsdinn sien, und du knasnt es torztedm onhe Porbelme lseen. Das ghet dseahlb, wiel wir nchit Bcuhtsbae für Bcuhtsbae enizlen lseen, snodren Wröetr als Gnaezs.  

Man Jochen, hoffentlich bekomme ich jetzt nicht


----------



## Joachim (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*

Hallo Lothar,

also der Beweis ist gelungen -  man kanns tatsächlich praktisch problemlos lesen... 

Nun gut, wir schweifen ab .


----------



## Christine (28. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Schriftart ändern - geht das?*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Liest du noch in anderen Foren? Würdest du sagen, daß sie sich besser/schlechter/anders lesen?



Ja, ich lese noch in anderen Foren. Und nein, die Lesbarkeit war für mich bisher kein relevanter Punkt. Was mich viel mehr ärgert - und das gilt für einige der anderen Foren - ist die diletantische Gestaltung der Navigationselemente bzw. die kontrastarmen Seitenlayouts, die mich eine halbe Stunde z.B. nach dem Punkt "Suche" suchen lassen. Da bekommt das Wort "Suche" doch eine ganz andere Bedeutung 

Und das ist ein  Punkt, den Joachim hier im Forum ganz hevorragend gelöst hat - das ist eine Navi, wo ich gleich finde, was ich brauche.

Dafür kriegt Joachim mal ein ganz *dickes LOB*


----------

